# ÁREA DE LAZER > Zona de Colecta >  Recolha de água suspeita

## P.Martins

Boas a todos 

   No passado fim-de-semana foi efectuar a minha colecta habitual e qual não é o meu espanto quando chego a casa para fazer água e deparo que esta um pouco turva, deve ser da chuva penso eu, mas já não chove á uns dias, vou deixar repousar pode ser poeiras mas depois foi fazer uns testes e qual não é o meu espanto que a salinidade esta a 1020 e esta nunca me tinha acontecido!!??Nos restantes testes e apesar de me continuar a parecer um pouco verde(deve ser normal) a agua esta boa.

   Agora pergunto será esta água fiável? Claro depois de certa a sua salinidade é que a agua natural já cheguei a trazer e por directa no aquário no inverno e devido a chuva a salinidade baixa para 1024 ,1026 agora tão baixo(1020) nunca me tinha acontecido.

----------


## Pedro Venancio

E sabido que a salinidade varia por vezes, tem a ver com o local, se chove, se tem rio proximo...

Onde foi qeu apanhaste a agua? Ja me aconteceu assim baixa salinidade no Portinho da Arrabida...

----------


## Nuno Vaz da Silva

Acho estranho, ainda esta semana fui apanhar agua ao portinho e os valores estavam bons  :Admirado:

----------


## P.Martins

Não foi no Portinho mas foi mais para o lado da Figueirinha foi numas descidas com escadas que ja esta dezativadas, ja agora ali no porto da Secil achão  que tambem poderia ser um bom sitio de recolha de água é que aquilo é mesmo jeitoso e tem bons acessos o que dizem.

----------


## Nuno Vaz da Silva

Quanto mais longe das fabricas melhor, a agua nunca é tão limpa como desejamos, o melhor mesmo é no portinho, tens as escadas que permitem um bom acesso ate a agua

----------


## luisnunes

Ola caros colegas
Eu no domingo passado também fui apanhar água no  cabo raso e qual o meu espanto, salinidade a 1,020 achei muito estranho.
O mar estava muito agitado, mas aqui é normal, havia muita espuma seria isso? e o facto de ser inverno e ter chuvido á uns dias?
Bem coloquei na mesma a agua no aquario, claro previamente passada por um flitro, tipo meia de vidro( lei do desenrasca) :yb624: 
O que verifiquei foi que nos dias seguintes vinha um cheiro estranho do aquario, vindo directamente do Escumador.
Vou este fim de semana buscar mais se tiver assim não volto a trazer, terei de fazer uma muda de agua de Osmose.

----------


## P.Martins

Boas

    Em relação ao cheiro(que pode ser da espuma) não detectei nada de anormal  o escumador estava normal mas antes de colocar a agua no aquário esteve a trabalhar um escumador pequeno só para tirar as duvidas e este depois de 3 horas ate estava limpinho, qualquer coisa se passava(muita chuva) e por isso a agua foi só para o aquário da nossa costa, para o outro já cá esta uma jarricana fresquinha de hoje eh eh mais vale prevenir do que remediar ainda pro cima tenho uma Acropora doente e para ajudar a vesta apareceu cianobacterias umas castanhinhas e muito chatas... enfim...

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

> Não foi no Portinho mas foi mais para o lado da Figueirinha foi numas descidas com escadas que ja esta dezativadas, ja agora ali no porto da Secil achão  que tambem poderia ser um bom sitio de recolha de água é que aquilo é mesmo jeitoso e tem bons acessos o que dizem.


Eu quando vivia em Setúbal, na altura do Verão (que era impossível ir ao Portinho), fui muitas vezes a esse porto da Secil e nunca tive problemas....

Só espero que a situação de Sesimbra não demore muito.....

----------


## Eduardo Ferreira

pedro nao tens vindo a agua a sesimbra

----------


## RuiFeliciano

Ainda ontem (sábado) fui a Sesimbra logo após o almoço e a água estava óptima, como sempre.

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

Boas!

Nas ultima 3 semana tenho ido ao Portinho....então há novidades?

----------


## Eduardo Ferreira

nao pedro nao tanho ido a agua por falta de tempo mas talvez va amanha

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

eu normalmente vou nas quintas feiras....

Se algum dia poderes ir....é uma questão de combinarmos....

----------


## Pedro Venancio

Malta eu estou a pensar ir a agua ao portinho Portinho da Arrabida no sabado dia 29 de janeiro, se alguem quiser ir podemos combinar, ou entao encontramo-nos la para umas imperiais  :SbBiere5: 

Durante a semana saio do trabalho (Lisboa) as 15 e 30 e tambem estou disponivel se alguem quiser ir. 933 852 531

Abraços

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

> Malta eu estou a pensar ir a agua ao portinho Portinho da Arrabida no sabado dia 29 de janeiro, se alguem quiser ir podemos combinar, ou entao encontramo-nos la para umas imperiais 
> 
> Durante a semana saio do trabalho (Lisboa) as 15 e 30 e tambem estou disponivel se alguem quiser ir. 933 852 531


Ao fim de semana só mesmo em ultimo caso....

Podemos ver uma semana em que a Preiamar numa quinta seja de tarde...esta semana é às 8.30....

cumps

----------


## P.Martins

Boas 

   Para o fim-de-semana também estou a pensar em ir fazer uma colecta para os meus aquários, em princípio será no Sábado de manha fico a aguardar as vossas descisões para depois me juntar a caravana eh eh eh .

----------


## Pedro Venancio

P. Martins eu vou sabado na mare cheia ao Portinho da Arrabida. So tenho que ver a hora da maré. Se quiseres vamos juntos.

----------


## Eduardo Ferreira

hoje fui a agua a sesimbra e a agua esta boa sendo apanhada la mesmo a ponta nao vi terra nhenhuma na agua abraços

----------


## P.Martins

Boas 

   Pedro Venacio estive a ver as águas e temos a seguinte situação:

 Sab, 2011-01-29 05:04	 	 1.23	 Baixa-mar
 Sab, 2011-01-29 11:24	 	 2.72	 Preia-mar
 Sab, 2011-01-29 17:36	 	 1.26	 Baixa-mar
 Sab, 2011-01-29 23:54	 	 2.90	 Preia-mar

 O que achas?

   Tirando isso estive também a consultar o tempo(muito importante) e a partir de quinta chove um pouquito, vamos ver como se comporta o tempo mas a partida dará para ir temos é que depois combinar a hora á e se mais alguém se quiser juntar manifeste-se quanto mais melhor é maior o combibio eh eh eh. :SbSourire: 


                                                Fiquem bem Inté P.Martins(Pedro Martins)

----------

